# Mold/ algae in Python tube? Harmful to fish?



## dhall50 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey, I have a 50 ft python I use for water changes. I drain all of the water I can out of the pipe after each use but over time it has grown a black/brown stuff inside the pipe that dislodges from time to time and goes into the tank. Is this normal? How do I clean it? and could this harm my fish?


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a 25ft Python that is fairly new I don't have that problem yet...I was just thinking...Maybe running really hot water through it after each use and maybe bleach then rinse good...There is no easy way to store those and let them dry out..Looking forward to what all the python users have to say...I must add it is an awesome tool for maintaining tanks... :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I like the idea that cindylou offered. I would do the same (mild bleach solution) but why is it happening? You may want to run hot water through it before the water changes so you can clear the hose of that gunk.
If you are draining all of the water out it doesn't make any sense. I would try storing it in a dry place to ensure the mold doesn't return.
I would assume it could hurt your fish if it continues to happen on a regular basis. I know my fish would try to eat it.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you run tap water back through it to fill the tank? If it's municipal water, the chlorines will help keep the hose clean of the black stuff. Aside from that, store it a dry well ventilated space.

One thing I've thought of would be to take a spare air pump and adapt it to fit on the end of the hose, then you could circulate air through the thing while coiled up.

-Ryan


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

RyanR said:


> Do you run tap water back through it to fill the tank? If it's municipal water, the chlorines will help keep the hose clean of the black stuff.


Doesn't help

I don't worry about it. Doesn't look great, but I don't really care. None of it has ever went back into a tank.


----------



## dhall50 (Nov 22, 2004)

I live in the Pacific Northwest so a dry place to store it isnt easy to come by heh.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't have a python but I had the same thing happen with my gravel vac. I too drain all the water out when I'm done with it, then coil it up and put it in the bottom of the cabin stand with the door closed (warm,dark & not much ventilation) :roll: . So it really didn't surprise me when it happened. I cleaned it by soaking in bleach and water (thinking vinegar might work too instead of bleach) then rinsed really really well, then poured some dechlorinator in it and swished it around followed by more rinsing.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

I did as Dewdrop. Every 6 months I fill a tote with hot water and bleach and slowly feed the hose into it to make sure it is full and left it for a day then hooked it up to the tap and ran hot water through it to rinse then filled tote back up clean water and prime and let soak over night then rinsed really well hot water, good as new except the hose became opaque, not clear anymore. Oh well still does the job.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Flushing periodically w/ hot water & bleach should clear most of it. Unsightly ... yes, major problem ... no. "T"


----------

